

Efficiently Getting Delicious Save Count of Your Posts - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2010/07/efficiently-getting-delicious-save.html

======
mikemore
Although there are many sites that describe how to get Delicious bookmaking
count of some URL. I learned that you can get the save counts of multiple
URL's in one request! And since I didn't see that mentioned anywhere -even on
Delicious feeds API page- I thought I should do..

